

Ask HN: Which encrypted mail service and why? - owly

I&#x27;ve been checking out the wide variety of services which have popped up over the last year. Which do you use and why? Ones I&#x27;ve looked into.
protonmail.ch
scramble.io
tutanota.de
scryptmail.com
peerio.com (more of a messaging&#x2F;file sharing service)
Ultimately, I&#x27;d like to stop using the standard free services of google, yahoo, dropbox, etc.
Maybe mega.co.nz for file sharing.
Peace.
======
owly
Also just checked out unseen.is Nice interface.

